# DC and/or Williamsburg 8/9-8/11



## twinmommy19 (Jul 6, 2013)

So here's the deal - we are driving down from NJ to South Carolina for our week at Presidential Villas in Surfside Beach which begins on 8/11.  I recently purchased a 4BR unit at The Colonies in Williamsburg and we are thinking about stopping by on the way to check it out (wouldn't need to stay there though).  In our party, there are 3 adult couples and each would need a separate bedroom (that's our only requirement - doesn't really matter whether it's one unit or multiple).  Pull out beds won't work for us.  Would consider staying in DC area on 8/9 and Williamsburg on 8/10 possibly.   

We don't really need to travel on 8/9 (we could also start our trip on 8/10) and don't really need a kitchen.  Not looking to spend a lot of money and would feel perfectly fine taking a chance reserving 3 cheap rooms via hotwire or Priceline, but figured I'd put it out there if any TUGGER has a week / points that they need to use (that works with these dates / locations) and want to recover something for them.   

Thanks!


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bumping this up.  Still looking for either 1 or 2 nights in a unit or unit(s) with 3bedrooms (don't care the type of unit/(s) just looking for some combination of 3 private bedrooms.  Looking for either 8/9-8/11 or just 8/10-8/11.  

Will wait a couple weeks just in case someone on TUG finds something for us before trying my luck with Priceline.

Thanks!


----------

